# Echo CS 352 or CS 400 for carving



## NC Cutter (Jul 16, 2016)

Opinions? The 400 weighs a little more, but more power plus pro construction. Is it too heavy though.

I keep seeing the CS-40o and also the CS-450 around for under $200. Too big?


----------



## Quietfly (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a 310 muffler modded and limiters removed, and for me that's the perfect size. I use a 12 inch quarter tip carving bar.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 16, 2016)

I'd get the CS352 for carving, same light weight as the 310 and more power. Steve


----------



## NC Cutter (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I got the Echo CS-400 out of the trading post. Heavier than I wanted, but the deal was just too good. I'm still in the range I want to be in and it appears plenty of carvers use the same saw. There are readily available carving bars for this model, which will make things easier should I choose to go that route instead of the stock bar.


----------



## Quietfly (Jul 26, 2016)

Good deal, like any tool the important thing is that you learn to use it as best you can.


----------

